# Comic Relief...



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2014)

To quote Monty Python...
And now, for something completely different...

Kicho Il Jang done at 40 feet...
It is surprisingly difficult to do this with a mild current, while laughing...


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2014)

You don't seem to be nearly as grounded as the form requires...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm about 6" off the bottom the whole time. Not touching is drilled into divers.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2014)

DD you are just too cool!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 3, 2014)

You're ready for your yellow belt test Grasshopper...


----------



## Takai (Dec 3, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm about 6" off the bottom the whole time. Not touching is drilled into divers.



Indeed it is. Good Job at keeping Neutral while pushing that much air in and out.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 3, 2014)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> You're ready for your yellow belt test Grasshopper...



Underwater, wouldn't it be blue?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, yea ok Blue, but if U were takin' ur test in the ocean off Southern Cali then ur belt would be murky Green, not Blue...


----------

